# Looking for Bianchi Frame



## Ronaldo (Apr 14, 2009)

I just missed a Tipo Corsa Bianchi Frame 56 on E-bay.  I think the price was $175.  Other than being Steel there was really nothing special about it.  No chrome fork, no stainless lugs.  Does anyone know how difficult are these to find?  I am really looking to restore an older Bianchi that I could also ride and would like to get going.


----------



## crank (Apr 16, 2009)

I should think that's a fair price for one of the more pedestrian frames with Aelle or Tretubi tubes. An SLX frame in good shape could easily make 3 times that.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 17, 2009)

*Bianchi Frame*

You are right, I'm sure.  I sometimes see older frames with Columbus tubing on Craigslist.  Nothing in my size yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Ciscokid (Jun 14, 2009)

i looked for a year until this showed up in my size and color on C/L,,,not the "high-end" model  but still a smooth ride! 1982 Nuova Racing 12 vel. just needed some TLC...it will go to the grave with me


----------



## Deejay (Jan 22, 2012)

*Bianchi frame*



Ronaldo said:


> I just missed a Tipo Corsa Bianchi Frame 56 on E-bay.  I think the price was $175.  Other than being Steel there was really nothing special about it.  No chrome fork, no stainless lugs.  Does anyone know how difficult are these to find?  I am really looking to restore an older Bianchi that I could also ride and would like to get going.




Hi Ronaldo,
I have a men's Bianchi frame that I'd be willing to part with. It is a small frame, metallic blue in color. The chrome fork is pitted with rust and there are a few rust patches on the frame. Let me know if you're interested and I'll post some pix.


----------

